# Multivitamins and synarel?



## Mrs Woman (Oct 25, 2008)

I start DR on synarel nasal spray on Friday.  The clinic said that I should be taking folic acid from now, which I was doing anyway, and not to take any other medications.  I am taking folic acid as part of a pre natal multi vitamin, are these still ok to take with the synarel or should I just go back to folic acid on its own?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi 

To be honest the only convincing evidence for vitamins etc.. when ttc and pregnant is for folic acid 400 microgram supplements. So this really is all you need to take but you should be fine to continue with the pre-natal multivitamins if you want to. Many women take vitamin supplements during treatment. They are fine to take along side the Synarel. Do let your clinic know that you continue taking the multivit preparation though.

All the best for your cycle  

Maz x


----------

